# [ebay] Deathy WoW Pet + SC2 Decals; Diablo 3 Poker Set; Starcraft Schallplatte; Blizz



## Freddy (2. Dezember 2010)

Guten Tag.

Ich biete atm auf ebay folgende Sachen der Blizzcon 2010 an.

1. Deathy World of Warcraft Ingame Pet + 2 Starcraft 2 Decals + Grunty Murloc Marine Starcraf 2 Portrait (Item Code)
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110616981636&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

2. Exklusives Diablo 3 Poker Set (nur während der Blizzcon 2010 erhältlich gewesen)
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110616998157&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

3. Exklusive Schallplatte "Revolution Overdrive Songs of Liberty" mit den Songs der Jukebox aus Starcraft 2, dazu eine Itunes Karte um sich die Lieder auch als Mp3 zu downloaden.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110617022020&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Angucken lohnt sich


----------

